# Finger Lakes Beekeepers Club Meetings



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

*Finger Lakes (NY)* area beekeepers are welcome to attend the Finger Lakes Beekeepers Club meetings on the third Sunday of the month. In the winter (generally November - April), we meet at the Cornell Cooperative Extension building in downtown Ithaca, and summer/fall meetings take place at the club hives at the Cayuga Nature Center.

Our next meeting takes place on April 21, from 2-4pm with Cornell University's Bryan Danforth speaking on his research on apple orchard pollinators. Get details and location information from out web site at flbeeclub.com.


----------

